# Hope



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Its been a while since i last posted and a lot has happened both good and bad in my life. However I just felt i owed this post to all the people here who are hurting as I was and still do from time to time. I am not going to re-tell my story here (old posts)it is similar to many stories here what i would like to do is reassure everyone here that

There is hope
You will adapt
Pain will ease
You will move forward (being in here is you doing that)
You will be different not in a bad way 
Pain will keep easing
You will find motivation somewhere somehow it will be found
You will use experiences to help others
You will backslide
You will move on
You will laugh again
You will love again
If i could advise one thing it would be to be kind to yourself and treat yourself well you deserve it. This site really helped me but what really gave me the strength were the people in here. I am not perfect now but working on it daily and naturally not pushing myself or beating myself up good luck i promise there is hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sherri1997 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank-you for coming back and posting this. It means a lot to me, who is still in the middle stages, not knowing if there will ever be a light at the end of the tunnel but hoping that there is. THanks!


----------

